# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ρανταρ τροχαιας

## fm344

καλησπερα.
πεστε μου,ποση ειναι η ενβαιλεια του ρανταρ της τροχαιας?μπορει να ''πιανει ''και αφου περασεις απο μπροστα τους(δηλ.αν ο τροχονομος το στρεψει αφου περασεις απο μπροστα του)μπορει να πιασει την ταχυτητα?
και τελος,πρεπι να εισαι σε ευ8εια με το ρανταρ για αν σε ''πιασει''?

----------


## lefteris_gr

Το radar της τροχαίας " χτυπάει την Πινακίδα του αυτοκινήτου " οπότε λογικά θα μπορεί να διαβάζει και την πίσω όταν περάσεις μπροστά από τον τροχονόμο.
Αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τι απόστασει πιάνει αλλα νομίζω πως φτάνει τα 1000 μέτρα μην ειναι και παραπάνω δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Xarry

Το ρανταρ χτυπαει το αμαξι οπουδηποτε και καταγραφει την ταχυτητα. Αν διαπιστωθει παραβαση δινουν σημα σε επομενο μπλοκο σε σημειο που θα μπορει να σταματησει το αμαξι και συνηθως στις εξοδους απο αυτικονητοδρομους. Λενε πχ σταματηστε την κοκκινη φερραρι, σε σταματανε και σου λενε κυριε πριν τοσα χιλιομετρα σας ειδαμε να τρεχετε με τοσα. Οι καμερες που ειναι πανω στις πυλωνες και στοχευουν καθετα το αμαξι ειναι το προβλημα αυτες γραφουν την πινακιδα και σου στελνουνε την κληση σπιτι σου.

----------


## klik

Μπορεί να σημαδεύει και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις.
Υπάρχουν και φορητές κάμερες, τις στήνουν και βγάζουν φωτογραφίες (χωρίς να υπάρχει μπλόκο παρακάτω).
Γύρω στα 500 μέτρα είναι το τυπικό όριο, παραπάνω δεν είναι εύκολη η στόχευση με το χέρι.
Το χιλιόμετρο πρέπει να είναι το μέγιστο θεωρητικό όριο μέτρησης των συσκευών.
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι υπάρχει και ελάχιστο όριο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το νούμερο.

----------


## ηλεκτρονικασχετος

*προσοχή δεν θέλω να επηρεάσω κανένα, αλλά σε αρκετά σημεία έχουν μόνο το κέλυφος δίχως τις κάμερες μέσα, εκει όπου έχουν μόνο κουτιά μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε απο την μεταλλική σωλήνα(περίπου 4 μέτρα ύψος) αν αυτη έχει καλώδιο απο τον στυλίσκο της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκεται δίπλα τότε λειτουργεί,αν όχι τότε δεν λειτουργεί.
Αναλυτικότερα είναι η κάμερα ένα τετράγωνο κουτί και δίπλα το ραντάρ (μοιάζει και αυτο με κάμερα) στο 1-2 μ απόσταση υπάρχει ένας ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας το λεγόμενο πίλαρ(πάνω σε τοιχείο τσιμεντένιο),κολλητά στο πίλαρ σηκώνεται ένας μεταλλικός στυλίσκος ύψους 2 μ περίπου που στην κορυφή του έχει ένα γάτζο ο οποίος συγκρατεί το καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ το οποίο τροφοδοτεί το πίλαρ και στην συνέχεια την κάμερα.
Αν υπάρχει καλώδιο η κάμερα λειτουργεί αν οχι δεν λειτουργεί.
*Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι για όποιον έχει GPS Destinator να περάσει την τελευταία version και θα έχει όλα τα μπλόκα της εθνικής οδού, στα 10 που θα σου λέει στα δύο πέφτει μέσα!!! (xaxaxax)
*δειτε και εδω. τα λεει ΟΛΑ!!! http://www.bloka.com/%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE...4%CE%AD%CF%82/

----------


## stinger

κλασικη θεωρια radar  και διαδοση ηλεκτρομαγνητικου κυματος.....στρεφοντας το radar προς τα εσενα ο ταχυδρομος και πατωντας την σκανδαλη απελευθερωνει ενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικο κυμα σε μορφη παλμου(διαμορφωση μηκους-πλατους) το οποιο ταξιδευει με την ταχυτητα του φωτος..αυτος ο παλμος μολις προσκρουσει σε μεταλικη επιφανεια ενα μερος του(μεγαλυτερο η μικροτερο εξαρταται απο την προσπιπτουσα επιφανεια)ξαναγυριζει στον δεκτη...ενας αλγοριθμος υπολογιζει την διαφορα πηγαινε-ελα του παλμου και δινει την ταχυτητα...την αποσταση και διαφορα αλλα πραγματα...αυτο συμβαινει χοντρικα
φυσικα και δεχεται παρεμβολη στο radar της τροχαιας οπως και σε καθε radar αν θελεις...δυο απο τις κλασικες παρεμβολες ειναι η VGPO και RGPO

----------


## ηλεκτρονικασχετος

> κλασικη θεωρια radar  και διαδοση ηλεκτρομαγνητικου κυματος.....στρεφοντας το radar προς τα εσενα ο ταχυδρομος και πατωντας την σκανδαλη απελευθερωνει ενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικο κυμα σε μορφη παλμου(διαμορφωση μηκους-πλατους) το οποιο ταξιδευει με την ταχυτητα του φωτος..αυτος ο παλμος μολις προσκρουσει σε μεταλικη επιφανεια ενα μερος του(μεγαλυτερο η μικροτερο εξαρταται απο την προσπιπτουσα επιφανεια)ξαναγυριζει στον δεκτη...ενας αλγοριθμος υπολογιζει την διαφορα πηγαινε-ελα του παλμου και δινει την ταχυτητα...την αποσταση και διαφορα αλλα πραγματα...αυτο συμβαινει χοντρικα
> φυσικα και δεχεται παρεμβολη στο radar της τροχαιας οπως και σε καθε radar αν θελεις...δυο απο τις κλασικες παρεμβολες ειναι η VGPO και RGPO



ταχυδρομος?  μαλλον τροχονομος εννοουσες... (χιχιχιιχ)

----------


## Bobiras

πλεον τα anti-radar ειναι αχριστα μονο τα jammer αξιζουν. επιδει η τεχνολογια προχοραει ολα τα anti-radar αντιλαμβανονται μονο οταν ειναι σε λειτουργια το radar της τροχαιας και ετσι σκεφτικαν να βαλουν πιεζοηλεκττικες λουριδες στο δρομο πανω με αποτελεσμα μολις πατησει πανω το αμαξη δινετε και η εντολη να ενεργοποιηθει το φοτογραφικο radar αρα οσο δεν πατας στις γραμμες αυτες δεν βλεπεις στο anti-radar οτι υπαρχει καμερα και οταν πατησεις πανο και το παρεις γραμμη ειναι πλεον αργα...... απλα χαμογελα  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------

